# I need someone to sublimate large beach towels for me



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know who offers contract services for dye sublimation on large beach towels? Personalized ones....so they would be custom made one at a time. I see them all over the place but do not know who offers this service. I would like to submit my own designs.

link to image http://www.lunabtee.com/productimage.php?product_id=1025


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Conde is a supplier of sublimation equipment and supplies and will also do contract printing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

+1 on Conde


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Is posible to dye sublimate 100% Cotton ?


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

The process involves using a synthetic surface which will allow the transfer to penetrate and dye the substrate. Polyester garments and specially coated rigid products are used in this process. Cotton will not work.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a new beach towel that is poly on one side and cotton on the other side best of both worlds.
[email protected]


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This is all you need Colorado Timberline - Colorado Timberline


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

plan b said:


> This is all you need Colorado Timberline - Colorado Timberline


Is Colorado Timberline still up and running? I'm not seeing any updates lately.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

deehoney said:


> Is Colorado Timberline still up and running? I'm not seeing any updates lately.


last time I checked, we just got some stuff last week from them.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

plan b said:


> last time I checked, we just got some stuff last week from them.


Great, thanks!


----------

